# time to update subforum tagline?



## marino (Feb 10, 2017)

pc98 architecture is gone now (although removing it from website is a pending PR 216699.  Additionally, aarch64 and arm6 are prominent but not mentioned.  Both are intended to accomplish Tier 1 status, although I don't know when that will happen.


----------



## acheron (Feb 12, 2017)

It's armv6 not arm6.


----------

